# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  A kakvi su vaši muževi nakon poroda?

## vjestica

hiljadu puta sam počela pisati , pa obrisala
uglavnom, ne znam jel mene peru hormoni (beba ima 2 mjeseca) pa pretjerujem, ili i mm peru hormoni, ili šta li već zbog dolaska bebe, pa on pretjeruje, ali naš brak je u ozbiljnoj krizi nakon rođenja bbe
imam osjećaj da me mm apsolutno ne razumije
ja mu prebacujem kako me stalno kritikuje, on meni prebacuje kako ga stalno kritikujem
itd da ne nabrajam
znam da mi niko od vas ne može reći jeli to prolazna kriza usljed nove situacije ili je moj brak u ozbiljnjoj krizi, ali me zanima kakvi su vaši muževi nakon poroda?
jeste li vi imali krize i kako ste ih riješili?

----------


## BubikaM

Nakon prvog poroda MM je bio teza zbunjola. Prestrasno. I je, upravo sam mislila kao i ti.
Oboje smo se nasli u novoj ulozi, i sad dok sa odmakom gledam, vidim da je sve to normalno.
Ja sam gledala na neke stvari ovako, on onako. Vise nismo bili sami, nauceni na neku rutinu, na izlezavanja po kaucu, na imanja vremena samo za sebe, pa jos k tome i neispavanost. I evo ti stresa. Pa i svadja. Kad smo se priviknuli ma novu situaciju postalo je puno bolje.
Nakon rodjenja drugog djetata, vise nije bio toliko zbunjen, pa mi je neki dan i rekao kako puno vise uziva sad sa bebom, nego je sa malenom u toj dobi. Jer nije znao gdje mu je glava, a gdje rep.
Tako da ne brini, sve ce to proci, samo se morate naviknuti.
Normalno da se nama dogode svadje i dan danas, djeca nas traze 100%, a nekad bi najradije lezali na kaucu, on bi gledao neku tekmu ili spavao malo duze. 
Ali ne brinem vise oo toga kao prije. Krize ce uvijek biti, samo treba znati da je sve to prolazno.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

I mi smo nakon rođenja prvog djeteta bili koma, ne znam ko je bio gori. I bilo je svega, i svađa i naduravanja i koješta drugo. I dugo je trebalo da stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto. Ali su sjele. Ali samo razgovor, razgovor i razgovor, bez zajedljivih misli i komentara, iskren do srži. i dosta strpljenja i tebe prema njemu a i obratno. Trebaju konjski živci. I beskrajna podrška, obostrana. I apsolutno uvažavanje.

A sa drugim djetetom je pjesma  :Smile:  Jer sve smo već to prošli i tačno znamo šta se dešava. I da je prvi period najteži ali da prođe  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Uh bilo je svega i još uvijek bude trzavica ali nikada nisam posumnjala u našu ljubav.
Naša Jana je bila i još uvijek je jako zahtjevna beba prva 3mj je stalno plakala tj urlala a i imali smo velike poteškoče s dojenjem pa smo svi bili na rubu živaca a pogotovo ja. Inače od početka sudjeluje 100% u svemu oko Jane ali mi više nemamo vremena za sebe i za nježnosti pa nas je to malo razdvojilo i komunikacija je smanjena jer jednostavno nemamo vremena ( Jana baš po danu i ne spava a kad je budna hoće se samo nositi) i zato smo se malo udaljili.
meni nekako najviše smeta to što nema više one nježnosti kao prije ali i to što ja nemam toliku potrebu za tom nježnosti valjda zato što to sad imam s Janom. Prije bi zagrljeni gledali tv a sada legnemo na krevet pa se mazimo s Janom.
Vjerujem da će s vremenom to sve doći na svoje pa neće Jana uvijek biti beba a i neće valjda plakati do 18-te da je moramo stalno nosati  :Laughing: .

----------


## kety i anči

:Laughing:  :Klap: Ja sam svome odmah pokazala gdje mu je mjesto:"Ja sam ta koja je rodila,ja sam ta koja doji,presvlači,budi se,plače kad dijete plače i zato ne želim pametovanja niti kritike,meni je to prvo dijete jednako kao i tebi"I stvarno nisam imala problema,pomagao mi je u svemu ali tajni recept za rješavanje krize je razgovor.Natjerajte ga na razgovor,recite mu što vas muči bez zadrške,kako se osjećate,pa ako treba i posvađajte se ali ne odustajte od razgovora dok sve ne riješite.Oboje morate shvatiti da je dijete posljedica lijepih trenutaka,razlog za golemu sreću a ne tamo neku krizu.I znate onu"mama zna najbolje"?Kad muž kritizira način na koji obavljate nešto oko djeteta samo mu recite"RODI SEBI DIJETE PA PROBAJ PO SVOM"Neće vam moći proturiječitui,a bit će smiješno

----------


## Beti3

Drugačije sam razmišljala, jer se ja uvijek trudim ući u tuđu kožu. Nikako mu ne bih mogla reći : Rodi si dijete. On to ni slučajno ne može. Shvaćala sam da je ljubomoran na količinu vremena koje posvećujem bebi, količinu nježnosti, količinu zajedništva. Do jučer sve to je bilo samo za njega i sad , odjednom, preko noći, on je u totalnom drugom planu. NJEGOVOJ ženi je to malo biće uzelo svo njeno vrijeme, osjećaje, tijelo. I ON je odgovoran za taj mali život zauvijek. Mora raditi i skrbiti.

Sve će to doći na svoje, treba vremena. Treba malo ponekad mu se posvetiti, da osjeti da je voljen i mažen. I mi volimo taj osjećaj, a muškarci pogotovo. I onda će se lakše posvetiti bebi i brže shvatiti da je to divno, malo biće i dio njega i zaljubiti se u SVOG sina ili kćer, kao što se i mama čim je rodila. Tolerancija, ljubav i razgovor su najbitniji u tim prvim tjednima kada svatko traži svoje novo mjestu u proširenoj obitelji.

----------


## Anemona

Stvarno ne mogu reči da je bilo nekih problema nakon rođenja djeteta. MM je pomagao i dan danas pomaže u svemu. Tada je kompletno na sebe preuzeo pranje veša, peglanje, čišćenje,... da nabrajam dalje?
Uglavnom preuzeo je 90% kućanskih poslova i neizmjerno sam mu zahvalna na tome.
Mislim da nam se odnos onda nije pogoršao, bili smo zajedno totalno usmjereni na bebu, što je bilo i za očekivati.
Polako sam ja kako sam mogla preuzimala dio kućanski poslova, on dio oko bebe,... ovisi kakvi su bili trenutni prioriteti.

Jedini "kamen spoticanja" i prije bebe i nakon rođenja djeteta je njegovo radno vrijeme, koje je meni koma.

----------


## Frida

Zašto ne pustiti muža da uspavljuje, premata, nosi, hrani (ukoliko majka ne doji), zašto on nebi smio plakati kad dijete plače? Otac je jednakovrijedan roditelj, njegovo je pravo da sudjeluje u svime vezanom za dijete.

Dolazak djeteta je velika promjena u životu para i koliko god veza čvrsta i skladna bila okolnosti su takve da se može poljuljati, da se dešavaju krize i to je normalno. Iluzorno je očekivati da će sve biti kao prije. Naravno, može biti puno bolje, ali moramo biti spremni i na to da nam neće cvjetati ruže...

----------


## Anemona

> Zašto ne pustiti muža da uspavljuje, premata, nosi, hrani (ukoliko majka ne doji), zašto on nebi smio plakati kad dijete plače? Otac je jednakovrijedan roditelj, njegovo je pravo da sudjeluje u svime vezanom za dijete.
> 
> Dolazak djeteta je velika promjena u životu para i koliko god veza čvrsta i skladna bila okolnosti su takve da se može poljuljati, da se dešavaju krize i to je normalno. Iluzorno je očekivati da će sve biti kao prije. Naravno, može biti puno bolje, ali moramo biti spremni i na to da nam neće cvjetati ruže...


X
Prvo vrijeme dok sam non stop dojila, dijete je večinu dana bila "moja briga" na cici, a MM je onda više obavljao tehnikalije po kući, kasnije se on sve više i više uključivao.

----------


## vjestica

mm je od početka uključen u brigu oko bebe
prvi joj je presvukao pelenu, prvi odrezao nokte i sl.
nosi je, uspavljuje i sve ostalo
naravno da većinu obaveza oko bebe ja preuzimam, jer on radi
problem je naš međusobni odnos

----------


## Anemona

> mm je od početka uključen u brigu oko bebe
> prvi joj je presvukao pelenu, prvi odrezao nokte i sl.
> nosi je, uspavljuje i sve ostalo
> naravno da većinu obaveza oko bebe ja preuzimam, jer on radi
> problem je naš međusobni odnos


Ma razumjela sam ja tebe. Vjerujem da je taj problem u odnosu jedna prilično česta stvar kad smo suočeni s nekom novom situacijom, velikom promjenom,... Pokušajte porazgovarati (naravno, pretpostavljam da je teško izvedivo pronači vremena).
Ili barem staviti na papir što koga smeta, učemu je problem, pa razmjenite papire,...

----------


## kety i anči

> Drugačije sam razmišljala, jer se ja uvijek trudim ući u tuđu kožu. Nikako mu ne bih mogla reći : Rodi si dijete. On to ni slučajno ne može. Shvaćala sam da je ljubomoran na količinu vremena koje posvećujem bebi, količinu nježnosti, količinu zajedništva. Do jučer sve to je bilo samo za njega i sad , odjednom, preko noći, on je u totalnom drugom planu. NJEGOVOJ ženi je to malo biće uzelo svo njeno vrijeme, osjećaje, tijelo. I ON je odgovoran za taj mali život zauvijek. Mora raditi i skrbiti.
> 
> Sve će to doći na svoje, treba vremena. Treba malo ponekad mu se posvetiti, da osjeti da je voljen i mažen. I mi volimo taj osjećaj, a muškarci pogotovo. I onda će se lakše posvetiti bebi i brže shvatiti da je to divno, malo biće i dio njega i zaljubiti se u SVOG sina ili kćer, kao što se i mama čim je rodila. Tolerancija, ljubav i razgovor su najbitniji u tim prvim tjednima kada svatko traži svoje novo mjestu u proširenoj obitelji.


to se samo tako kaže,a muškarac koji je ljubomoran na svoje dijete ne zaslužuje biti otac

----------


## a72

vjestica, i mi prolazimo kroz tu fazu...znam da je faza jer je tako bilo i kad sam prvo rodila.  Ne mogu se pozaliti da mi ne pomaze, pomaze ali...ne vidi mene. Pricali smo , i on kaze da sam ja ta koja ne vidi njega, a ja opet mislim da je on taj koji treba sad pun o vise njeznosti pokazati meni, ipak se ja budim po cijelu noc, svi kucanski poslovi su na meni -i ne pomaze mi to sto cete reci da se i on ukljuci, jer on puno radi i kad je kod kuce uglavnom odmara uz tv, i svo to vrijeme bude uz bebu,zabavlja , nosi, uspavljuje itd...ali nema bas neke komunikacije medju nama...On je umoran od ljudi, pa kad dodje kuci samo bi da zaspe, odmara i suti, a meni treba prica...
Dalje, ni ja se nesto ne osjecam bas sexy, pa ni ne saljem tu vibru, a svi znamo koliko i taj dio zivota utice na brak...nije da nema toga ,ima, ali nije to to. Da li sam umorna, ili ovih par kg viska (a stvarno ih nemam puno ,ali eto) cine svoje, ne znam ali mi sex ne pada na pamet. 
Znam da ce proci, a opet sam pomalo tuzna sto je to tako, i zasto je sebican i ne vidi sta mi treba, a ne trazim puno- mozda samo da kaze poneku lijepu rjec, kompliment, mali znak paznje...
Ma zbunjena sam , u sustini nemam se bas razloga zaliti, jer on je ok, ali nekako mi je bio puno pazljiviji kad sam bila trudna ,mazio me i pazio, a sad toga nema toliko...a sigurno i njemu to smeta kod mene, jer ni ja sad nikog ne vidim osim bebana , i starije cure ( tek nju ne smijem nikako zapostaviti  :Wink:   )
Htjela sam ti reci- nije jednostavno, ali prolazno je ...
 :Love:

----------


## natilalimaci

Potpisujem *a72*!

Iskustva s prvom bebom (sad je 8 godina) - sve bude drugačije i sve je fokusirano na bebu, a naš odnos kao da ne postoji.  Mislim, pažljiv je on i brine se i pričamo, ali to više nismo ja i on, nego mama i tata. I ja sam bila sva divlja, poludim na svaku sitnicu u vezi bebe, i nisam baš bila laka. 
A vjerojatno hormoni, da ne spominjem nespavanje, neizvjesnost oko dojenja, ... utjecali na to da uopće ni ne pomislim na sex ni ništa slično. Cijeli se odnos okrene naglavačke, ne na negativan način, već je sve drugačije, kao što su cure već opisale gore. 
I njemu se dogodila čudna stvar - njegova ljubav, cura, žena je postala MAMA! I to je jaaaaako zbunjujuće. mentalno to sve ide OK, ali na emocionanoj razini, treba vremena da mu se to sredi i iskristalizira kakve on to sad osjećaje MOŽE I SMIJE imati prema toj novoj osobi koaj je nekada bila njegova cura.  
I onda se sve počinje slagati polako nazad u cjelinu, kako svako ponovno nalazi sebe i to u malo drugačijoj ulozi.  I onda ponovno nađete jedno drugo i ponovo je SVE SUPER!!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Love:  

I onda PUFF! dođe druga beba! I opet sve ispočetka!!!!!!

 Ma zezam se, s drugom bebom sad smo već normalniji, znamo kako to ide i sve je lakše.

----------


## luci2

Baš si razmišljam ovih dana da mi netko da papire za razvod braka odmah bi ih potpisala ali onda sam se samo prisjetila vremena nakon prvog poroda i tješim se da će ovo stanje proći.
Ma šalim se nije tako strašno,iako se meni čini da mi je sada čak i malo teže jer je tu još jedno dijete i treba hendlati između njih dvoje i mogu reć da me to nekada iscrpi psihički.Treba vremena za privikavanje na novonastalu situaciju i nije ni za očekivati drugo.
Ali već se polako stišavaju strasti i postajemo nekako bliži.
Samo strpljivo proći će i sve će biti ok i puno bolje nego prije  :Smile:

----------


## jkitanov

MM je  jadan neshvaćen, udebljan i zlostavljan zadnjih godinu/dvije.
Kad sam ostala trudna, on se udebljao više od mene.
Kad sam rodila, miš nam je centar svijeta.
Kad pere pod, nešto radi po kući, ja samo zanovjetam.
Presvuće malog, a ja kakve su to čarape, gdje mu je kapa, kakve su to cipele, šta je jeo....
Najbolje mi je bilo moje deranje za godišnjicu braka- on rezervirao većeru u restoranu, 
a ja se još derala na njega da neželim ostaviti miška, bit će još godišnjica...
Malo je lakše kako idem raditi, pa se malo i na poslu ispucam.
Idem ponekad na većeru s frendicama i sad smo normalniji.

----------


## Ifigenija

Moj muž je bio oduševljen djetetom, ali posve zbunjen oko toga što bi trebao raditi, i kako pomoći. Uglavnom, da je po meni, pao bi razred po svim osnovama - i oko bebe, i oko kuće, i oko mene. Dva puta zaredom. Znam kako je teško s time se nositi, ali slažem se s Beti3 - razumijevanje, ljubav, strpljenje, jasna komunikacija... Uostalom, ni mi nismo na visini zadatka jer nema više velikih obitelji gdje se stalno djeca rađaju pa si podigla što braće i sestara,, što nećaka sto komada prije nego što si rodila svoje. I mi smo lude i neiskusne, a ne samo oni. To je teška situacija, ali ako se tako prihvati, i nastoji unijeti duh tolerancije, iskrenosti, mira - onda sve ide na bolje.

Možda je bolje ne truditi se biti super-mama,  niti se praviti da znamo što radimo, nego zadržati iskrenost i reći da nemamo pojma, da se bojimo, da nam je teško, da nam fali i ovo i ono, pa na  taj način omogućit i tom čovjeku da osjeti da nije jedini tuljan u obitelji. I isto tako ja mislim da je važno biti mudro žensko, koje je svjesno da su nas hormoni transformirali, i cice prikovale uz dijete - a njih nisu. Dobra je vijest što nas ti isti hormoni s vremenom uče i mudrosti kako i s tim našim muževima, i djecom, i samima sobom. Samo slušati svoj glas, moliti, i tražiti podršku i savjet od mudrijih, iskusnijih i pametnijih od nas. Nadam se da nitko neće uzeti za zlo ovo što ću sada reći - forum nije idealno mjesto za narasti u tom smislu jer su ovdje više-manje žene koje su u istom sosu i nijedna nije podigla čopor djece i sada zna što i kako. Ovdje se možemo ventilirati i jadati jedna drugoj, ali ja bih svakoj mami preporučila da si nađe puno stariju gospođu s puno iskustva, koja je dobra, koja zrači mirom, srećom i zadovoljstvom, koja je podigla uspješnu djecu koja će joj pomoći da održi perspektivu u majčinstvu i braku. Ako to već nisu naše mame... 

Drži se. Ima nas još, i preživjele smo i mi, i naši brakovi.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Drugačije sam razmišljala, jer se ja uvijek trudim ući u tuđu kožu. Nikako mu ne bih mogla reći : Rodi si dijete. On to ni slučajno ne može. Shvaćala sam da je ljubomoran na količinu vremena koje posvećujem bebi, količinu nježnosti, količinu zajedništva. Do jučer sve to je bilo samo za njega i sad , odjednom, preko noći, on je u totalnom drugom planu. NJEGOVOJ ženi je to malo biće uzelo svo njeno vrijeme, osjećaje, tijelo. I ON je odgovoran za taj mali život zauvijek. Mora raditi i skrbiti.
> 
> Sve će to doći na svoje, treba vremena. Treba malo ponekad mu se posvetiti, da osjeti da je voljen i mažen. I mi volimo taj osjećaj, a muškarci pogotovo. I onda će se lakše posvetiti bebi i brže shvatiti da je to divno, malo biće i dio njega i zaljubiti se u SVOG sina ili kćer, kao što se i mama čim je rodila. Tolerancija, ljubav i razgovor su najbitniji u tim prvim tjednima kada svatko traži svoje novo mjestu u proširenoj obitelji.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mihim

Slično kao kod jkitanov. Ispada da ti naši muževi koji su ok, trude se i sudjeluju maksimalno na kraju nadrapaju. Meni je normalno da se brine za djecu, kuha, čisti, radi, i onda kad  jadan zaspi na podu od umora mu samo kvocam i brojim, užas, ja sam koma prema njemu. Ne želim dalje jer bi bilo ot.
Pravi odgovor - nakon prvog poroda, ne sjećam se iskreno da je bilo trzavica, al znam da smo se prvi put u životu posvađali tek kad je maleni imao 6 mj.
Nakon drugog, nemamo pretjerano vremena, i moram priznat da nije idila kao prije. Nadam se da će uskoro bit bolje. Al definitivno je veći problem u meni.

----------


## mihim

Sad me Ifigenija sjetila hahaha.
Dođem ja na pregled kod moja najdrže gin. ( u drugoj trudnoći ), pita me kako sam - nisam najbolje jer smo se mm i ja " posvađali ".
Rekla mi je da ona uvijek kad bude napeto i kad bi se mogli posvađat samo zašuti i makne se, ode radit nešto, i onda kad se on smiri i kad je dobre volje počne razgovor o problemu u miru.... 
Još da se i česće sjetim toga...

----------


## Jolly

ja se na svoga ne mogu požaliti, bar što se djece tiče, angažiran je 100%, al između nas dvoje odnosi su malo poljuljani jer smo obadvoje već jako dugo totalno iscrpljeni i nemamo vremena jedno za drugo.

----------


## sokolic

Ako te tjesi nisi jedina...ista stvar i kod mene...ko da smo pred rastavom a tek godinu u braku

----------


## martinaP

> Ako te tjesi nisi jedina...ista stvar i kod mene...ko da smo pred rastavom a tek godinu u braku


Kad gledam unazad, prva godina života prvog djeteta je i nama bila grozna, stalno smo bili na ratnoj nozi. Valjda kad se tad nismo razišli ni nećemo  :Grin: . Preporodla sam se kad sam počela raditi. Kad je došlo drugo dijete, nije bilo problema, malo više posla za oboje, ali sve ok.

----------


## sokolic

Daj Boze da tako i kod nas bude...jos samo 9 mjeseci da se ne pokoljemo i super  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

A ja ću samo reći da je nama tek s trećim djetetom život potpuna idila.

Iako imamo razrađenu cijelu logistiku u slučaju razvoda, zlu ne trebalo  :Grin:

----------


## sokolic

> Iako imamo razrađenu cijelu logistiku u slučaju razvoda, zlu ne trebalo


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hahahhahahah tako i ja 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## baby3put

> A ja ću samo reći da je nama tek s trećim djetetom život potpuna idila.
> 
> Iako imamo razrađenu cijelu logistiku u slučaju razvoda, zlu ne trebalo


Podrzavam u potpunosti!!!   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sabačonka

Razgovor... baš da tako partneri osvijeste da je svatko na svoj način u banani... 
I mene moj zna kritizirati pa ga povremeno upitam da li ima povjerenja u mene kao majku.
Još vodim bitke i s kojekakvim savjetima rodbine što je ispravno, što nije pri podizanju bebe, uglavnom s njegovom stranom familije. Preosjetljiva sam na te savjete, pa umjesto da ignoriram ja budem odrješita prema njima, pa otežam i dragom...

----------


## lavko

Evo i ja se pridruzujem tuzaljki o stanju braka. Ispada da se nakon poroda oko svega kacimo i imam osjecaj da mu nije jasno da se sad sve promijenilo. Njemu je sve lako cemo, meni je sve suprotno. Mala je dobila grceve i plakala pola dana i on nije htio ici doktoru. Dijete place pola dana, on mrtav ladan komentira: djeca placu. Svasta smo si rekli onda i sad je otisao na put u svadji. Ne znam kako da ga pokrenem iz te flegmaticnosti, inace sudjeluje u nabavci stvari, promogne, nosi bebu kad je boli, budi se ali taj odnos prema odlasku doktoru je recimo uvijek razlog za svadju, njemu nis nije ozbiljno, meni je. Ne znam uopce hoce li mi se sad javiti s puta i kako cemo nastaviti kad se vrati.

----------


## maca papucarica

Lavko, kao sto sam ti vec pisala, mi mame smo nakon poroda hipersenzibilne emocionalne tempirane bombe, namjestene da reagiraju na svaki djetetov signal.
Ocevi su bioloski manje ustrojeni na reagiranje na svaki djetetov mig, sto i nije samo po sebi lose jer pruzaju svojevrsnu protutezu.
Usto su cesto svedeni na private shoppere i poslusnike kraljice majke  :Grin: , a to s vremenom rezultira pobunom.

Realno, doktor ne moze pomoci kod dojenackih grceva (osim uvaliti Sab simplex kapi ili Bio gaiu koja ce pomoci samo tebi jer ces imati osjecaj da nesto poduzimas), probavni sustav treba sazrijeti.

Pokusaj pogledati stvari iz perspektive svoga muza, a istovremeno mu reci kako se osjecas, kada si umorna, nesigurna, zabrinuta...
Prolazite kroz ogromnu promjenu koja cesto uzdrma i najcvrsce odnose.
Ne zaboravite razgovarati i reci oprosti.
Za mjesec-dva bit cete uigrani roditelji najcesce vesele i sretne djevojcice. Tim.
Svi smo to prosli, to je dio djecjih bolesti  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Dobro si to rekla, ja recimo nikad ne mogu ostat hladnokrvna na taj plac od grceva, a on ju uzme pa se jos sali s njom, a meni suze u ocima kak se pati. Al kad nam se to desilo, ne znas kaj je, ne mozes pustit dijete da se muci, moras s nekim strucnim razgovarat da ti kaze kaj joj je. A on ko truba ladan.
Kad se vrati s puta, nadam se da cemo razgovarati. Ovo je mega promjena odnosa. Ne primjecujem da je, recimo to ljubomoran, ali pretpostavljam da je zbunjen i on? A tek kad seks dodje na red...ajme!

----------


## sarasvati

lavko, baš je lijepo to rekla mp. Na našoj adresi je šest mjeseci iza nas...početak je bio teži u nekim trenucima, sada vidim, ponajviše jer sam ja tako vidjela stvari. Plakala sam od sreće pa sam pronalazila stvari tek toliko da mogu plakati i od tuge, valjda. Ali mnm je bio smiren, presretan, staložen, razigran, podrška...u svakom tom trenutku. Ja to pripisujem našim beskrajnim razgovorima tijekom trudnoće, pročitanim knjigama i općenito njegovoj informiranosti. Stoga, budi u potpunosti iskrena s njim, razgovarajte, i razgovarajte...ali nereagiranje na isti način poput tebe, ne čini ga lošijim/nemarnim/nezainteresiranim tatom.

A seks će doći, kad vam dođe!  :Smile:

----------


## larmama

> Evo i ja se pridruzujem tuzaljki o stanju braka. Ispada da se nakon poroda oko svega kacimo i imam osjecaj da mu nije jasno da se sad sve promijenilo. Njemu je sve lako cemo, meni je sve suprotno. Mala je dobila grceve i plakala pola dana i on nije htio ici doktoru. Dijete place pola dana, on mrtav ladan komentira: djeca placu. Svasta smo si rekli onda i sad je otisao na put u svadji. Ne znam kako da ga pokrenem iz te flegmaticnosti, inace sudjeluje u nabavci stvari, promogne, nosi bebu kad je boli, budi se ali taj odnos prema odlasku doktoru je recimo uvijek razlog za svadju, njemu nis nije ozbiljno, meni je. Ne znam uopce hoce li mi se sad javiti s puta i kako cemo nastaviti kad se vrati.


lavko, kod nas je obratno MM bi odmah išao doktoru ja ne bi.
a kod dojenačkih grčeva ti doktor neće pomoći, meni je pedijatrica rekla da su kapi umirenje za roditelje pa ih nismo koristili.

----------


## lavko

Nazvao je ipaka. Inace, jel ima negdje tema o grcevima ili da otvaram novu, trazilica me zeza nesto, a htjela bih malo cuti druge mame o tome?

----------


## Mima

Pa bolje ti je da imaš takvog muža nego da vučete dijete doktoru svaki čas

----------


## Apsu

Evo lavko http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4039-Grcevi! , prva koju sam našla a ima ih još puno jer nisi jedina mama čija beba ima drčeve. I za to se doista ne ide doktoru. Nisam tipkala na temi koju si otvorila "recite mi da sam luda", al sam vidjela da si paničar u vezi sebe pa ti samo želim reći da se pokušaš iskontrolirati koliko možeš što se bebe tiče, da ju ne vodiš stalno doktorima jer će tek u bolnicama i u domovima zdravlja pokupiti bolesti..

Također, maca papucarica ti je savršeno rekla: "Ocevi su bioloski manje ustrojeni na reagiranje na svaki djetetov mig, sto i nije samo po sebi lose jer pruzaju svojevrsnu protutezu."
I ja smatram da je sreća da ti je muž sa dvije noge na zemlji i ne paničari oko svake sitnice, jer di bi vas to dovelo  :Smile:  
I nemoj misliti da te zbog toga ne razumije, ne voli, ili da se ne brine za bebu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam svome odmah pokazala gdje mu je mjesto:"Ja sam ta koja je rodila,ja sam ta koja doji,presvlači,budi se,plače kad dijete plače i zato ne želim pametovanja niti kritike,meni je to prvo dijete jednako kao i tebi"I stvarno nisam imala problema,pomagao mi je u svemu ali tajni recept za rješavanje krize je razgovor.Natjerajte ga na razgovor,recite mu što vas muči bez zadrške,kako se osjećate,pa ako treba i posvađajte se ali ne odustajte od razgovora dok sve ne riješite.Oboje morate shvatiti da je dijete posljedica lijepih trenutaka,razlog za golemu sreću a ne tamo neku krizu.I znate onu"mama zna najbolje"?Kad muž kritizira način na koji obavljate nešto oko djeteta samo mu recite"RODI SEBI DIJETE PA PROBAJ PO SVOM"Neće vam moći proturiječitui,a bit će smiješno


?
Ti se nadam se šališ.

Tata je roditelja jednako kao i mama!

----------


## Deaedi

> Evo lavko http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4039-Grcevi! , prva koju sam našla a ima ih još puno jer nisi jedina mama čija beba ima drčeve.* I za to se doista ne ide doktoru*. Nisam tipkala na temi koju si otvorila "recite mi da sam luda", al sam vidjela da si paničar u vezi sebe pa ti samo želim reći da se pokušaš iskontrolirati koliko možeš što se bebe tiče, da ju ne vodiš stalno doktorima jer će tek u bolnicama i u domovima zdravlja pokupiti bolesti..


da, nakon što se sigurno povrdi da su grčevi u pitanju, da nije nešto drugo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobro si to rekla, *ja recimo nikad ne mogu ostat hladnokrvna na taj plac od grceva*, a on ju uzme pa se jos sali s njom, a meni suze u ocima kak se pati. Al kad nam se to desilo, ne znas kaj je, ne mozes pustit dijete da se muci, moras s nekim strucnim razgovarat da ti kaze kaj joj je. A on ko truba ladan.
> Kad se vrati s puta, nadam se da cemo razgovarati. Ovo je mega promjena odnosa. Ne primjecujem da je, recimo to ljubomoran, ali pretpostavljam da je zbunjen i on? A tek kad seks dodje na red...ajme!


Ni ne trebaš ostati hladnokrvna na plač od grčeva...

*lavko,* evo iz glave ovdje o grčevima, da ne rudariš po forumu:

- grčevi često nastaju uslijed nedovoljne zrelosti crijeva - to će proći, samo treba biti strpljiv
- dijete ima grčeve ako uz mlijeko guta zrak (probaj se malo izdojiti prije podoja, da se ne zagrcne kad krene piti)
- probaj dojiti u što uspravnijem položaju
- ako vidiš da guta zrak, povremeno prekini dojenje, uspravi dijete na rame, da podrigne (stavi platnenu pelenu na rame da te ne zabljuca)
- dojilja treba paziti što jede, ali to je individualno - mom starijem je smetalo jako puno toga (mliječni proizvodi, zelena salata, mahunarke, voće), a mlađem nije smetalo skoro ništa iako je on bio ranije rođen, a stariji na termin

- dijete koje ima grčeve treba nositi što češće jer pomaže kad osjeti tuđu toplinu
- pomaže i kontakt koža na kožu

- pomaže masaža trbuščića (za vrijeme prematanja - kad otvoriš zapišanu pelenu, a još ne staviš novu - oprez, djeca se kod masaže znaju isprditi i pokakati, ali to je super)
- pomaže čvrsto povijanje (ne baš kao buđola, nego stavljanje u onaj starinski jastuk koji osigurava dodatnu toplinu

- ja sam imala mali termofor za trbuščić - to je isto pomagalo

Kad stvarno nisam znala što bih, davala sam i Sab Simplex kapi (po uputi pedijatra), ali rezultati nisu bili baš spektakularni. Čini mi se da su bolje probiotičke kapi. Davali smo i čaj za bebe, ali kasnije, kad smo počeli s dohranom - od šestog mjeseca života. 

Prošlo je kad smo krenuli s dohranom. Moj sin ni dan danas ne može tolerirati nefermentirano mlijeko (jede samo jogurte) ali tko bi to pomislio u tako ranoj dobi... 

Lavko, sretno! 

Natrag na temu - mm je meni bio uglavnom psihološka podrška. Oko sasvim malih klinaca nije puno prtljao sve dok nisu počeli držati glavu (bilo ga je strah) ali radio je sve ostalo osim peglanja - usisavanje i drugi kućanski poslovi, donošenje stvari iz dućana, razno... Puno mi je to značilo.

----------


## Vrci

Lavko ne doji,koliko znam. Zbog lijekova

Dakle il beba guta puno zraka iz bocice il ne odgovara ad (mom nije, preporod kad sam napokon promijenila)

----------


## Deaedi

> Natrag na temu - mm je meni bio uglavnom psihološka podrška. Oko sasvim malih klinaca nije puno prtljao sve dok nisu počeli držati glavu (bilo ga je strah) ali radio je sve ostalo osim peglanja - usisavanje i drugi kućanski poslovi, donošenje stvari iz dućana, razno... Puno mi je to značilo.


MM je bio super baš sa najmanjim klincima...on ih je i hranio i presvačio i brinuo se za pupak od prvog dana doma.

Sjećam se kada sam oba puta došla doma iz bolnice, nakon 4 dana bez spavanja (da, i to je medicinski moguće, i ja se čudim, ali nisam sa curom uopće spavala u bolnici, a sa malim sam odspavala 2h jedne noći dok su ga odnijeli) predala ih tati i nije me bilo iz spavaće sobe idućih par sati.

----------


## Peterlin

> Lavko ne doji,koliko znam. Zbog lijekova
> 
> Dakle il beba guta puno zraka iz bocice il ne odgovara ad (mom nije, preporod kad sam napokon promijenila)


Imaš pravo... negdje je napisala da ne doji. Može biti da ne odgovara ad. Može biti i da je rupa na dudi prevelika (nemam baš iskustva) pa da halapljivo guta. Ostalo što sam napisala vrijedi i za nedojenu djecu.

----------


## larmama

> Dobro si to rekla, ja recimo nikad ne mogu ostat hladnokrvna na taj plac od grceva, a on ju uzme pa se jos sali s njom, a meni suze u ocima kak se pati.


Ma dobro on to radi, njima ti jako paše kad imaju grčeve da ih nosaš i malo ih treskaš. MM i ja smo se cijelu večer izmjenjivali, a onda kad bi ju grč prošao za uspavljivanje je pomagao i bijeli šum. Mi smo napu uključivali, i onda se desetak minuta smiri i zaspe, a onda ju grč ponovo probudi i opet sve ispočetka, plač i nosanje do slijedećeg smirenja.

----------


## lavko

Evo danas su je uhvatili u 12 i kad je na meni, mir je. Cim je spustim u kinderbet plac. Jel moguce da traju nekad cijeki dan?

----------


## lavko

Larmama tak je i kod mne. Uspavam i kad dodje nalet, sve ispicetka.

----------


## lavko

Nastavit cu na ovoj temi o grcevima. Inace mm cijeli dan salje poruke da pita za beb. Dobro je sto nije panicar ali da je barem malo manje flegma.

----------


## larmama

kod mene se je točno vidjelo kad bi ju uhvatili jer nikada ne bi odbijala cicu, niti ju ispuštala sama, no u tim trenucima bi znala pustiti bradavicu i lijevo, desno glavicom micala. I onda ju opet uhvatiti, baš se vidjelo da ju muči.  I grčila bi noge prema trbuhu.
Nama su kretali oko 21h i trajali do jedan, dva iza ponoći. Osim nje najgore je prošao MM jer bi tek iza toga svi pozaspali, onda još buđenja za dojenje, a on ujutro na posao. Mi bi znale odspavati i do 10h.

----------


## Zuska

> Evo danas su je uhvatili u 12 i kad je na meni, mir je. Cim je spustim u kinderbet plac. Jel moguce da traju nekad cijeki dan?


Kad bi neutješno plakala zbog grčeva, obgrlila bih je i onda brzo, brzo hodala po kući. Tako sam napravila kilometre i to bi ju utješilo i čak bi zaspala. 
A to da je bio mir samo kad je bila na meni (ili na tati/baki) i da bi čim bih je spustila bilo gdje plakala, to je tako bilo skoro prvih godinu dana i nije imalo veze s grčevima.

----------


## lavko

I nama hodanje pomaze, i sto blize tijelu. Imamsva pomagala: zvuk fena na mobu, termfor s tresnjinim kosticama, sab simplex kapi, dr. Brown bocicu. Jesam sto izostavila? Jedino jos nisam probala nosenje u marami.

----------


## željkica

nas su dugo mučili grčevi sab simplex nam nije pomoga bilo je malo bolje sa bio ga kapima a spasilo nas je kad su nam savjetovali da uzmemo sirup torminalis na bazi kima,nakon 2-3 dana veliko olakšanje!pa probaj.

----------


## lavko

Osim flegmaticnog muza, totalno se osjecam neorganizirano, kuca nam je u teskom neredu, ne znam si poslozit uopce aktivnosti kroz dan...jel to dio paketa ili sam samo ja takva?

----------


## Vrci

Dio paketa  :Wink:  s vremenom ce te i nered manje smetati :D

----------


## Apsu

> Dio paketa  s vremenom ce te i nered manje smetati :D


X
Tek sad sam se uspjela kolko tolko organizirati  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Osim flegmaticnog muza, totalno se osjecam neorganizirano, kuca nam je u teskom neredu, ne znam si poslozit uopce aktivnosti kroz dan...jel to dio paketa ili sam samo ja takva?


Kakva kuća? S 3 tjedna starom bebom? Očekivanja su ti prevelika. Ako se stignes otuširati i skuhati nešto ful jednostavno ( i pojesti, naravno) - to je sasvim dosta. Kućanski poslovi, posjete... sve može čekati.

----------


## sirius

> Osim flegmaticnog muza, totalno se osjecam neorganizirano, kuca nam je u teskom neredu, ne znam si poslozit uopce aktivnosti kroz dan...jel to dio paketa ili sam samo ja takva?


 To je dio paketa.  :Smile:

----------


## innu

Očekivanja su ključna stavka. S vremenom postane lakše, očekivanja sa malo smanje (jer moraju :Grin: ) pa se sve skupa izbalansira i svi sretni.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kakva kuća? S 3 tjedna starom bebom? Očekivanja su ti prevelika. Ako se stignes otuširati i skuhati nešto ful jednostavno ( i pojesti, naravno) - to je sasvim dosta. Kućanski poslovi, posjete... sve može čekati.


X

Meni su kolegice došle s posla i pomagale, he he he.... ali više mi je značilo njihovo razumijevanje jer su sve imale doma djecu.

----------


## nanimira

Mi smo oboje kaos i većinu vremena kad smo slobodni provodimo s bejb i uopće nam nije žao  :Smile:  Osim naravno ako netko dolazi u goste,al i to smo sveli na minimum...maksimalno odmaramo i uživamo u djetetu.

----------


## Apsu

> Mi smo oboje kaos i većinu vremena kad smo slobodni provodimo s bejb i uopće nam nije žao  Osim naravno ako netko dolazi u goste,al i to smo sveli na minimum...maksimalno odmaramo i uživamo u djetetu.


Gle ovu bebeljucu kako sjedi na plažici  :Smile: 
A i potpis ti je  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam čula odličnu rečenicu...ako u prvih dva, tri tjedna stigneš u danu oprati zube i otuširati se - puno si napravila!  :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

> Gle ovu bebeljucu kako sjedi na plažici 
> A i potpis ti je


 :Love:

----------


## lavko

E sad mi je lakse jer kod nas je kaos. Briga me. Ni noge nisam depilirala dva tjedna. Kosu operem. I ne smrdim.

----------


## spajalica

da noge nije depilirala LOOOOL
lavko zbilja si me nasmijala, ja ne znam da li sam se otusirala kako bog zapovjeda.

----------


## Jurana

> da noge nije depilirala LOOOOL
> lavko zbilja si me nasmijala, ja ne znam da li sam se otusirala kako bog zapovjeda.


I to čitava 2 tjedna  :Grin:

----------


## anabeg

> da noge nije depilirala LOOOOL
> lavko zbilja si me nasmijala, ja ne znam da li sam se otusirala kako bog zapovjeda.


hehehe...mislim da bi se vodila vrlo tijesna borba u tome koja se od nas brže otušira u tih prvih 2-3 tjedna..mislim da se radi o sekundama od skidanja do ponovnog oblačenja...a pod tušem izgledamo ko da nas svi vragovi gone..

----------


## Apsu

Bome, ja nisam mogla ništa drugo, al tuširala sam se 3 puta dnevno po 10 minuta pod vručom vodom. To mi je bio jedini bijeg od svega, osjećala sam se užasno i samo zvala ljude da ga malo nosaju dok se ja tuširam. Zato kosu nisam oprala dobra 2, ako ne i 3 tjedna, jer ju nebi stigla posušiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Bome, ja nisam mogla ništa drugo, al tuširala sam se 3 puta dnevno po 10 minuta pod vručom vodom. To mi je bio jedini bijeg od svega, osjećala sam se užasno i samo zvala ljude da ga malo nosaju dok se ja tuširam. Zato kosu nisam oprala dobra 2, ako ne i 3 tjedna, jer ju nebi stigla posušiti


Joooj, kak sam ja bila razmažena - ja bih se uvaljala u kadu i ne bih izlazila pol sata. A mm je nosao mog starijeg koji je imao grčeve i urlikao. Tja, sve je to bilo podnošljivo dok je broj djece bio 1, ali iduće godine broj djece je bio 2 nehodača i tek tada sam shvatila da mi jedno dijete i nije bilo neka tlaka.

----------


## Majuška

Depiliranje prva 2 mjeseca :shock:

Muža sam dočekivala s posla GLADNA pa mi je na brzinu slagao sendvič koji sam jela malom iznad glave (sjećam se kako su mrvice padale po njemu) jer smo non-stop bili prištekani i spavao je samo na meni.
Ostalo budno vrijeme je urlao tako da se nisam usudila pomaknuti :LOL:

Happy times  :Smile: ))) Eto nas sad to opet čeka za koji dan!

----------


## sirius

> Depiliranje prva 2 mjeseca :shock:
> 
> Muža sam dočekivala s posla GLADNA pa mi je na brzinu slagao sendvič koji sam jela malom iznad glave (sjećam se kako su mrvice padale po njemu) jer smo non-stop bili prištekani i spavao je samo na meni.
> Ostalo budno vrijeme je urlao tako da se nisam usudila pomaknuti :LOL:
> 
> Happy times ))) Eto nas sad to opet čeka za koji dan!


Hahaha
i mi tako.
ali drugo je ( unatoc svim okolnostima i dodatnim izazovima) bilo -preporod.
jela je , spavala , bila dobre volje. Kuhala sam svaki dan, pekla kolace, brinula o starijem, bila i sama povremeno dva -tri dana ( i noci ) jer je muz znao otici na put, subotom sam obavezno odlazila sama na plac i u trgovinu kao ispusni ventil...
ma nevjerojatno nesto.

----------


## Majuška

*Sirius*, takav rasplet sa drugim se ne usudim ni zamišljati  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> *Sirius*, takav rasplet sa drugim se ne usudim ni zamišljati


Kazem ti , istina je. Drugo nisam niti osjetila . Bila je zadovoljna. Otvorila je oci nakon spavanja i nije urlikala iste sekunde.
Ma nevjerojatno nesto. :D

----------


## anabeg

Sreća pa kako stvari stoje muž bi mi treba doći doma tjedan dana prije termina, nadam se da me neće stisnuti prije za porod (onda ću ja kao u onoj reklami, a ne ne stisnuti ću ja  do utorka) i trebao bi ostati doma prvih mjesec dana nakon poroda. Nadam se da ću se do tada uspiti nekako organizirati, jer lako što ću ja biti gladna, ako ne uspijem skuhati, ali muka mi je da bi mi cure mogle biti gladne..stariju treba svako jutro dignuti i spremiti za vrtić, posvetiti joj pola sata vremena, a već čujem i vidim najmlađeg člana kako vrišti iz petnih žila..uf bolje mi je ne razmišljati o tome sada..razbijati ću glavu kad dođe vrijeme...

----------


## Zuska

> Otvorila je oci nakon spavanja i nije urlikala iste sekunde.


Ovome se nadam ovoga puta  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Depiliranje prva 2 mjeseca :shock:
> 
> Muža sam dočekivala s posla GLADNA pa mi je na brzinu slagao sendvič koji sam jela malom iznad glave (sjećam se kako su mrvice padale po njemu) jer smo non-stop bili prištekani i spavao je samo na meni.
> Ostalo budno vrijeme je urlao tako da se nisam usudila pomaknuti :LOL:
> 
> Happy times ))) Eto nas sad to opet čeka za koji dan!


Happy times... Moj prvi star oko mjesec i pol, cijeli dan u krevetu prištekan na cicu. Muž dolazi oko 3 popodne s posla i nosi mi makovnjaču i mlijeko - naravno jedem u krevetu s malim na cici. Kad se sjetim kako sam tada umorna bila... 

*Lavko*, dobro vama to ide. Samo mazi i nosaj, sve ostalo je manje bitno. Ako hoće spavati na tebi, neka spava. Ako možeš, spavaj s bebom i ti.

----------


## Optimisticna

Pomaže i pomagao je, puno i dobar mi je. *Ja ne kvocam pa ne kvoca ni​ on.* Uživa sa sinom i dobar je tata i muž, odvede ga od kuće kad ja idem malo odmoriti. Nije problem otići jesti van familijarno ako je doma hrpa posla i ne stigne se kuhati, a dok sam čuvala prvu trudnoću nosio mi je svaki dan iz restorana. 
Ne pita za sex i zato mu hvala. Sad kad očekujemo drugog sina svako toliko samo sebi u bradu ponovi kako je gotovo sa životom.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

O ja sam se tuširala. I prala zube. Toliko je mogao i tata biti uz njega. A meni je pomoglo i fizički da se bolje osjećam (čista, mirisna  :Smile:  ) i psihički da nešto napravim za sebe. Depilirala se bome nisam, čemu  :Laughing: 

Mene jedino živcira što jauče kako je umoran nakon posla, da mi ga je vidjeti samo jedan dan s malim da radi sve što treba... OK znam da i posao zna izmoriti, al onda radije nek šuti  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

> subotom sam obavezno odlazila sama na plac i u trgovinu kao ispusni ventil...


.. i tako sam znala potrošiti cijeli porodiljni u jednom danu, kao ispušni ventil  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavko

O onda se necu zaliti, nas jedino muce ti odvratni grcevi, sad postaju intenzivniji pa uopce ne spavamo. A kad urla, moram zvat muza najprije da mene smiri jer to urlanje zvuci prestrasno. Ja sam mislila da bebe spavaju i jedu. Bas. 
A ja sam od svih doma najpogubljenija,jer ne znam jel radim sve dobro pa si predbacujem-e da sam cekala da podrigne, ne bi imala grceve i tak. A ona nikako da podrigne pa ja odustanem. pa se krivim.
Ma ovo je mega promjena. Mega. Dobro da sam na mega dozi lijeka.

----------


## željkica

Lavko meni je napa bila spas kad bi baš jako plaka stala bi s njim ispod nape i umirilo bi ga,pa probaj.

----------


## Dilek

Da mi nema muza, ne znam kako bi. S prvom bebom nije bilo ni priblizno tesko kao s drugom. Imala sam vremena za sve, a curka mi je bila dobra i mirna. Drugi bebac pati od grceva i jedino sto pomaze je lagana masaza trbuha, a to traje i traje, nekad po citavu noc  :Sad:  Kad ne mogu vise, i opet pocne vristati muz preuzme. Imali smo cak neki dogovor da je on `dezuran` do 2-3 ujutro, a ja poslije, pa sam se tako uspijevala naspavati. On jadan ima strpljenja beskrajno. Isto tako, maksimalno je angaziran oko nase prvorodjene. 

Druga me beba stvarno izmorila, osjecam se nekako totalno nezenstveno, zapravo zanemareno (od same sebe). Najgore od svega je sto imam osjecaj da mi je iskustvo prvog djeteta odmoglo, jer je drugo sasvim drugacijeg karaktera, pa imam filing da sam losa majka, jer moja rjesenja ne funkcioniraju. MM mi je najveci oslonac u tome da ne padnem totalno u depru.

----------


## Sani1612

Ja se zasad ne mogu požaliti na supruga. Nakon svakog poroda je bio dobar a nakon ovog zadnjeg fenomenalan. 
Kako smo se preselili u svoj stan, tako smo odlučili da ćemo ovaj put sve sami. Odluka je bila odlična. Kuhao je, pospremao, bavio se svima nama. 
Ali ja se ne mogu požaliti da nemam vremena za ništa. Ja sam bila depilirana tjedan dana nakon poroda  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Dilek, to i mene malo pere, imamo te nesretne grceve i onda mislim kaj krivo radim, mozda nesto ja grijesim. Znam da nema veze, ali nekako ti to nabije griznju savjesti. Mi isto na smjene dezuramo. Ali nasla sam nesto sto olaksava dosta -  homeopatake kapi kids relief. Probaj s njima, olaksaju sigurno.

----------


## Sani1612

Lavko ja sam sigurna da ništa ne radiš krivo. Moj maleni nema grčeve, na svu sreću, ali ima tzv.večernju nervozu.
Ponekad ne pali ni rutina, nego izmišljam čuda samo da manje plače. 
Drago mi je što si našla nešto što maleckoj pomaže.

----------


## LuckyB

Kod nas je situacija da u pravilu ja hranim, presvlačim i ostalo a on ga zabavlja ali ako ga zamolim napravit će što treba. Nama je najveći problem kuća, oboje volimo da je sve čisto i da je svaki dan skuhan ručak a trenutno to nikako ne uspijevam ako njega nema doma pa ponekad imam osjećaj da mi on to potajno predbacuje ali postoji i velika šansa da me to samo peru hormoni  :Smile:  ako mu i smeta on je toliko ok da neće prigovoriti.... ono što meni malo smeta je to da on još ne razumije da se mora prilagoditi bebi a ne beba njemu (npr hoće da idemo na kavu kad mišek mora ići spavati jer ne razumije da će mali biti cendrav cijeli dan ako se ne naspava i sl.) ali pomalo ga ufuravam u svijet beba, prvo nam je pa ima jocker  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Ja sam se prilagođavala prvom djetetu jer sam mogla, drugom nešto manje, a treće se moralo prilagodit nama svima. Tak mu je pao grah  :Smile: .

----------


## gita75

A muž je do trećeg toliko usavršio da je šteta kaj nemamo još koje :D

----------


## nanimira

I sigurno je to treće najsamostalnije  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> I sigurno je to treće najsamostalnije


haha, to ćemo tek vidjeti, za sad mu dobro ide :D

----------


## Lola13

Mi imamo sreću da je mm počeo raditi tek sad, kad mali miš ima skoro pa 4mj  :Trep trep:  . Na početku , nakon dolaska iz bolnice je radio ko navijen, čak me i hranio, ja nisam mogla ništa jer smo dobili malog prijepka koji je bio prištekan na mene stalno, preko dana nije htio spavati , hvala bogu nije imao grčeve. Moj highlight dana je bio tuširanje , tad sam imala do 10min za sebe  :Grin:  . Onda je mm-u malo postalo pun kufer pa mi je prigovorio neke stvari ,( kad mi je rekao, joj kaj je tebi teško, ti samo dojiš  :Shock:  skoro sam ga gađala)  , pa sam ja njemu odgovorila na tih par stvari, bilo je par svađica, ali mislim da je to normalno.
Onda se i ustalilo spavanje preko dana i noći, priljepak se malo odlijepio  :Very Happy:  pa je postalo lakše. Sve u svemu moj mm je zlatan, sve radi po doma, drži malog, pa ja uspijem skuhati ručak, ali to prakticiramo tek zadnjih mj dana, do tad smo imali zlatne roditelje jer drugačije nismo mogli, sad malo moja mama dođe u ispomoć  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Ja se moram ispuhati negdje jer cu inace upucat nekog. Muza prvog. On jednom rijecju mene ZIVCIRA do bola. Ne znam jesam li objektivna ali ja kad vidim da on lezi i surfa a ja ne znam kaj bi prije, popiz... Sto gpd ga zamolim, kaze mozes sama, pa ti si na porodiljnom. Jedino hoce cuvat malu al onda vidim kak je krivo drzi pa si mislim-ni to nisi naucio. Njemu se majke mi nista nije promijenilo u zivotu. A ja konstantno imam osjecaj da sam losa majka zbog xy razloga pa se rasplacem svaki dan. Najljepse mi je kad idemo kod mojih pa mami otvorim dusu i onda imam osjecaj da ce stvari bit ok. S njim nemam taj osjecaj. Pokusavam na fino, kroz salu, ozbiljno...al brate njega pokrenut nece nista.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, zna to tako biti..... MM je mislio da mu ne dam blizu djetetu, isto zato jer sam ga ugnjavila da se uključi oko drugih poslova (usisavanje, nabavke.... sve ostalo). 

A za plač isto - hormoni rade svoje... Možda te zato i živcira muž. Kad se isplačeš, bit će ti lakše.

----------


## lavko

Plac olaksava malo stvari, ali tu je stalno taj osjecaj da sam sama i da nesto krivo radim. Mala ima cjelodnevne grceve i osjecam se krivom sto joj ne mogu pomoc.

----------


## pikula

> A muž je do trećeg toliko usavršio da je šteta kaj nemamo još koje :D


ovako je i kod nas. veli mm ko da nismo znali dovoljno uzivat u prvimbebicama tek smo se sad opustili i uigrali. nama se svidjelo

----------


## lavko

Ja se divim svim zenama s dvoje i vise djece. Mene ovo jedno izmozdi a ne vjerujem da s vremenom postane lakse.
Mozda meni fale radne navike, kaj ja znam.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nije stvar u radnim navikama.
Beba ti je jos jako mala plus ima grceve sto jako otezava, a ti si jos u babinju-emocionalna tempirana bomba.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja se divim svim zenama s dvoje i vise djece. Mene ovo jedno izmozdi a ne vjerujem da s vremenom postane lakse.
> Mozda meni fale radne navike, kaj ja znam.


Možda, ali nije baš vjerojatno... Svakoj rodilji treba pomoć - muža, mame, prijatelja, susjeda.... koga god dohvatiš da je voljan pomoći. 

Osim toga - treba promijeniti prioritete i prestati se uzrujavati oko stvari koje ne stigneš. Bilo je topica o tome - kako se organizirati. Ja sam imala tetu čistilicu u drugoj trudnoći i nakon poroda, a bome su pomagali i mm, njegova mama, moji roditelji kad bi stigli (ne žive u istom gradu), moje kolegice s posla i tako... 

Ali istina je da život nakon rođenja djeteta nije isti kao prije. Nikad ne može ni biti. Moj je postao neusporedivo bolji, bez obzira na sve nevolje, umor i stvari koje nisam mogla riješiti. Ide to... Nije sad trenutak, ali pikula ima pravo - s prvim je najteže, kasnije je često puuuuno lakše. Zamisli da si rodila blizance ili trojke - kako bi to izgledalo??? A ima cura tu na forumu koje su u tim cipelama. 

Opusti se i uživaj, spavaj kad beba spava (to je isprekidano deračinom, ali nema veze), kućanske poslove svedi na minimum i sve će se riješiti polako.

----------


## Apsu

Joj lavko, kad se samo sjetim sebe i svog muža na početku. 
Ja sam prije poroda znala čitati tekstove o tome kako se odnos mijenja nakon dolaska djeteta i već sam se unaprijed plakala jer nam odnos više nikad neće biti isti. I doista, kad sam rodila, on se nekako.. uplašio? Sve je bilo na meni, vidjela sam da se on trudi kolko može al meni to nije bilo dovoljno. Pomišljala sam čak i na to da ćemo se morat rastat, da ovo neće ići, da me na kraju ipak ne razumije i da ne voli naše dijete..

A znaš šta? Ništa, ništa od toga nije bila istina. On se samo uplašio.
Mi smo majke, o nama dijete ovisi, mi ga hranimo, presvlačimo, i doista- mi jesmo na porodiljnom. I teže nam je nego mužu koji dolazi sa posla, ali nemoj očekivati da ćeš mu to ikad uspjet utuviti u glavu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Polako, još si u babinju i pod hormonima, još ni ti do kraja nisi upoznala novu malu osobu u svom životu a kamoli on. Daj mu vremena i da ju nauči nositi i da shvati da je i tebi teško, i po malo, dan po dan i bit će sve ok i skoro po starom.

Evo, ja tek sada, 9 mjeseci od poroda mogu reći da smo mi napokon na starom. On se igra sa malenim jer je mali postao osoba s kojom i on može komunicirati pa mu je puno lakše, prije nije znao šta bi s njim. Mi smo se napokon počeli normalno sexati jer mene više ne boli pa sam na kraju shvatila i koliko nam je ta stavka falila i kolko nas je opet povezala. 
Malo po malo Lavko, dan po dan, daj vremena i sebi i mužu. A i djetetu da se navikne na vas... Jadna beba plače, i majkama koje doje je puno lakše nego tebi jer je sisa rješenje za skoro sve, staviš bebu na cicu i odmaraš.. A ti se na žalost moraš snalaziti na sto drugih načina pa ti se čini da ti ni to ne uspjeva.. Uskoro će postati lakše, doista, nakon djetetovih 3 mjeseca stvarno neke stvari postanu puno lakše a dođu neke druge stvari koje olakšaju i ove koje su ostale teške  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

uf meni i nakon 10 mj od poroda dođe da mm napucam,i sad bi ga najrađe!baš me sad iznervira !!! lavko sve je to normalno i proći će!

----------


## gita75

> Ja se divim svim zenama s dvoje i vise djece. Mene ovo jedno izmozdi a ne vjerujem da s vremenom postane lakse.
> Mozda meni fale radne navike, kaj ja znam.


Ja ti mogu reći kao majka troje djece da me svako sljedeće dijete sve manje umaralo. 
Recimo, uopće me nije sekiralo što beba br. 3 plače, a ja sam baš na wc-u. Pa nek plače 5 minuta dok ne završim. S bebom br. 1 sam skakala s wc-a neobrisane guzice..
To ti je iskustvo višestrukog majčinstva, barem kod mene

----------


## Beti3

lavko, postane lakše. Budi sigurna u to. Ako ne nakon tri mjeseca, onda kasnije, ali postane. 
A muž. ah! Ima i onih u sve uključenih, ali meni se čini da su oni u velikoj manjini. Većina lijepo sve prepusti ženi, njima to tako lako ide. Daj mu dijete, a ti odi van, prošetati, u dućan, ili jednostavno, odspavati. Sigurno će se snaći, pa makar ne bilo sve po tvome, nema veze.

A što se tiče broja djece, znaš ono: prvo slikaš svaki dan, drugo na svim rođendanima, a trećemu kukove. Ma, šalim se, ali praksa čini čuda. Za okupati prvo trebale su mi pripreme kao da idemo na izbor za mis  :Smile:  drugi se kupao skupa sa velikim, a treću sam držala jednom rukom za trbuščić i pod slavinu ( dobro, pazila sam na temp. vode).

----------


## pikula

Cure ovdje znaju sto sam ja pisala o svojem muzu. sad me iskreno sram. za ozbiljno. treba njima vremena da postanu tateki. evo moj danas ide na posao i kaze za bebu "joj kak MI kaslje"  a ja onak... zamjenili smo uloge on sad strepi na svime i rastapa se

----------


## gianna87

Moram pohvaliti svojeg mužića koji je od početka nevjerojatan. U biti sramim se sebe jer sam prva tri mjeseca bila koma i da muž nije bio tako sabran i normalan ne znam kaj bi bilo. Majčinstvo me totalno zateklo i nisam se snašla na prvu, on.... Rođen da bude muž i otac. I hvala mu na tome.  :Heart:

----------


## lavko

Mozda mom i treba vremena al činjenica je da mi nikad nije puno pomagao a ja se u 17 godina nisam potrudila to ispravit i naučiti ga da dujelimo kućanske poslove. Al imali smo razgovor koji vodi nekud. On ce ostat doma s malom a ja migu otići obavit kaj god hoću, šišanje, zubara, kava s frendicom..on može eaditi od doma. Nekud se ipak krećemo.  I brijem da će me bit sram jednog dana što sam sve pisala al meni ivaj forum stvarno dodje ko terapija. A dzaba  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

I jel ima neka tema o emociinalnim burama poslije porodjaja? Napadi placa i tako to...

----------


## Peterlin

> I jel ima neka tema o emociinalnim burama poslije porodjaja? Napadi placa i tako to...


Imaš na portalu o tome: 
http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/907

http://www.roda.hr/article/category/nakon-poroda

Bilo je i takvih tema, na podforumu Zdravlje odraslih. Evo jedne: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/1671-Po...ajna-depresija

----------


## Agrum

Moj muž misli da sam cijeli dan doma i da imam vremena da pospremim, skuham itd. Kad mi treba pomoć oko malog, pomogne, ali uglavnom moram tražiti pomoć. Kaže da očekujem od njega previše, da sam ja mama, a ne on! Ja sam mišljenja da sve moram sama, on će se obraniti u svoju korist. I tako x puta u krug. Dosta mi je više toga, a ne znam način. Ne želim se prepirati preko djeteta, u smislu da ako ga ja ne uspavam, preskočit će spavanje. Savjet?

----------


## Zuska

Reci mu da si ti mama, a on je tata - vi ste zajedno roditelji. I nema on tu što pomagati tebi, dijete je vaša zajednička odgovornost. Ako ste išli na dijete, htjeli to dijete, onda neka se i on bavi njime. To da je dijete ženska zanimacija i obaveza je, u najmanju ruku, zastarjelo - da ne upotrijebim goru riječ - poimanje. 

Isto ide i za kućanstvo. 

Znam da nije lako, živimo gdje živimo... samo hrabro i ustrajno, potpuno si u pravu - preopterećena si.

----------


## Optimisticna

trebalo bi na pdf trudnoća staviti temu "kakvi su vam muževi prije poroda".  Moj si je uzeo dva tjedna godišnjeg daleko-daleko od kuće. Relaxira se. Ubit ću ga kad se vrati a ne bude bio dobar. Ubit.

----------


## Sani1612

Joj Optimistična meni je to tako poznato. Moj je otišao dva puta na skijanje sad kad sam čekala treću bebu. A ja i posao, i kuća i dvoje djece.
Ali bio je genijalan kad se vratio. Uostalom odličan je uvijek tako da mi nimalo ne smeta kad malo ode s dečkima.

----------


## nanimira

ooo ja bome svom ne dam da ode na dulje od 2 dana (osim kad mora zbog posla a i to mu je gušt,pa spoji ugodno s korisnim)..ma da nebi, i on je roditelj i nije u redu da sam sama s malim djetetom dok se on opušta il zabavlja...  :oklagija: 

 :Cool:

----------


## lavko

Nije me dugo bilo, vidim ima još slučajeva kao moj. Ja s mužem svaki dan imam rasprave, nekad do dva u noći. Najprije se optužujemo onda postanemo konstruktivni. Nije bajno ali razgovaramo, donosimo  neke zaključke. Moj problem je i što bih ja za sve vodila dijete doktoru. On za ništa. Dvije krajnosti. Dobro, ja imam i dijagnozu pa sam sklona preuveličavat stvari, ali stvarno me strah za dijete nekad jer se zna derat dugo i ima te grčeve pa ne znaš više zašto se dere. Idem psihologu i nadam se boljem. Eto, kad vam bude teško u životu, sjetite se kako je sj... moj život pa će vam biti lakše. Haha.

----------


## Lili75

> Nije me dugo bilo, vidim ima još slučajeva kao moj. Ja s mužem svaki dan imam rasprave, nekad do dva u noći. Najprije se optužujemo onda postanemo konstruktivni. Nije bajno ali razgovaramo, donosimo neke zaključke. Moj problem je i što bih ja za sve vodila dijete doktoru. On za ništa. Dvije krajnosti. Dobro, ja imam i dijagnozu pa sam sklona preuveličavat stvari, ali stvarno me strah za dijete nekad jer se zna derat dugo i ima te grčeve pa ne znaš više zašto se dere. Idem psihologu i nadam se boljem. Eto, kad vam bude teško u životu, sjetite se kako je sj... moj život pa će vam biti lakše. Haha.


daj *lavko* ne izvodi ,nije ti sj.... život.

Što se tiče dr, ja ti nisam možda baš za primjer jer sam kao tvoj muž (MM bi rekao da sam nonšalantna i previše opuštena, a ja mislim da je on paničar). Najbitnije u svemu, djeca izuzetno dobrog zdravlja oboje (naravno zahvaljujući meni i mom stavu  :Grin: )

----------


## lavko

Ma nije sj.. do kraja, ali imam svojih malih križeva. Sad se stvarno trudim obuzdavati se, smirivati, sad je dijete tu, ne mogu više izvoditi gluposti. Meni je najbolje mjerilo mama, ona iskreno kaže kad pretjeram, popizdi i ja znam.

----------


## nanimira

Pa da, ta samokontrola najviše i iscrpljuje..najradije bi pobjegla kad krene bebin, jel, pjev -a ne možeš  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

lavko  :Love:  debelo strpljene i debeli živci, sve znam proći će!meni i dan danas dođe da nekad napucam muža  :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

Stvarno, kad su mi pričli da se odnos među partnerima promijeni nakon dolaska bebe, prvo mi je to bilo onako- da, dobro,promijeni se ali sigurno na bolje..moš mislit :Rolling Eyes: 

Više ni ne znam što je to bračna zajednica,sada smo obitelj u kojoj glavnu riječ ima naša djevojčica, a mi se nekako krpamo  :Smile:

----------


## wolf

moj mužić je najbolji na svijetu  :Smile:  Bio je pored mene prije poroda, za vrijeme poroda i nakon poroda. Željeli smo osnivati obitelj, prije toga smo dugo hodali i ništa nas nije spriječilo da ostvarimo snove. Naravno svađe su prisutne kao i kod večine, ali najvažnija je komunikacija i razgovor ...

----------


## zutaminuta

Predbacujemo si dosta.

----------


## alkemicar

i bit će toga još

----------


## alkemicar

moj se često opuswti i prepusti
nervira me što je mobitel stalno po rukama (igrice), a neće se sjetit starijem pročitati bajku ili odigrati s njom čovječe ne ljuti se
s prvim se noću ustajao ponekad ga nositi ako ga je mučila probava, s mlađom spava ko top

onda ja dobijem živčani slom i dreknem pa se trgne
kažem mu ako se ne može riješitiovisnosti o igricama nek žrtvuje svoje vrijeme za spavanje i igra kad oni odu leć (a idu kasno pa mu to znači tek iza ponoći da može na igre), a dok su budni, ako ne zna šta mi može uraditi po doma, nek drži malu i čita velikom a ja ću rintat kroz kuću jer toga uvijek ima

----------


## alkemicar

e da, oboje djece su mi loši spavači, česta buđenja noću pa sam smoždena i nenaspavana, i malo spavanja danju
jedva ručak stignem skuhati a kamoli još šta
onda kad mm dođe s posla, ako dam njemu po kući, on stigne 2-3 stvari napravit jer oni nemaju sklopku 'multitasking' u glavi
onda radije njemu uvalim dijete dok ja napravim u sat vremena 101 stvar
pa podojim dijete i malo se poigram s njima, pa onda uzmem peglati 
i tako... koristim ga za nosanje najmlađe sad jer ništa drugo sad ne ide

----------


## Peterlin

> moj se često opuswti i prepusti
> nervira me što je mobitel stalno po rukama (igrice), a neće se sjetit starijem pročitati bajku ili odigrati s njom čovječe ne ljuti se
> s prvim se noću ustajao ponekad ga nositi ako ga je mučila probava, s mlađom spava ko top
> 
> onda ja dobijem živčani slom i dreknem pa se trgne
> kažem mu ako se ne može riješitiovisnosti o igricama nek žrtvuje svoje vrijeme za spavanje i igra kad oni odu leć (a idu kasno pa mu to znači tek iza ponoći da može na igre), a dok su budni, ako ne zna šta mi može uraditi po doma, nek drži malu i čita velikom a ja ću rintat kroz kuću jer toga uvijek ima


Ajooooj, ovako je bilo kod nas, samo mm u ono vrijeme prije 14 i 15 godina nije imao igrice na mobitelu, nego je sjedio na računalu koje je i meni povremeno trebalo za fuševe. Nikad se nije bunio ako bih ga upregnula, ali sam od sebe se rijetko nečega primi osim ako se to ne smatra njegovim poslom (auto, garaža i sitni popravci - za sve ostalo moram upirati prstom).

Pomirila sam se odavno da mojim muškima netko treba organizirati život. Ispalo je da sam ja taj organizator. S druge strane, mm je s takvim navikama i ušao u brak, jer mu je prije mama bila glavni organizator. A kad pogledam svog brata, oca, mnoge kolege... moram priznati da su rijetki oni kod kojih to nije tako. Od njih desetak - možda dvojica-trojica su organizirani iznutra (i doma i na poslu) a ostalima su uglavnom žene koordinatori, ako već ne organizatori. 

Sve je dobro dok se dogovor može postići. 

A kad beba stigne u kuću, obično je težak period privikavanja na novo stanje. Tja, to je život. Taman se navikneš na jedan obrazac, pa te iznenadi nešto novo (brak, trudnoća, rođenje, upisi u vrtić, upisi u školu... evo moj stariji će sad u srednju školu). Bitno je da smo zdravi, s ostalim se može živjeti.

Offt.  I dalje sam dežurni žandar za igrice i druge gutače vremena, samo se ekipa proširila jer i djecu treba redovito nadzirati i skidati s toga.

----------


## mare41

Moj je bolja mama od mame, e pa ni to nije dobro, tj nikad zadovoljni☺

----------


## sara10

Ja i mm smo pravi tim što se tiče brige oko bebe i svega u kući. On je 2 tjedna sad na GO kako sam ja rodila i sve radi što treba, kuha, donosi u kuću i max je angažiran oko bebe. On mi je bolja pomoć od bilo koga drugog (mame, svekrve) i maleni od samog početka (još od rodilišta) reagira na njega i smiren je kad ga on nosi. Ja ih obožavam gledat. Bit će mi žao kad mm krene radit, onda ga neće bit sve do 16.30h.

----------


## alkemicar

sara10 iskreno se nadam da će tako biti uvijek jerte baš lijepo čitati

i moj je takav bio s prvim na početku i isto sam ga tako nahvalila

poslije se to promijeni, kad dijete napuni 2 godine pa su mu i potrebe drugačije i veće
tad nije dovoljno samo ga primiti u ruke nego treba s njima pričati, igrati lopte, izači u park, čitati slikovnicu...ma itav spektar novih aktivnosti koje se otvore... 
e, a to traži puno više vremena
a o kući neću... tu nikad kraja

----------


## Peterlin

> sara10 iskreno se nadam da će tako biti uvijek jerte baš lijepo čitati
> 
> i moj je takav bio s prvim na početku i isto sam ga tako nahvalila
> 
> poslije se to promijeni, kad dijete napuni 2 godine pa su mu i potrebe drugačije i veće
> tad nije dovoljno samo ga primiti u ruke nego treba s njima pričati, igrati lopte, izači u park, čitati slikovnicu...ma itav spektar novih aktivnosti koje se otvore... 
> e, a to traži puno više vremena
> a o kući neću... tu nikad kraja


Ima tu i dobrih vijesti - kad dijete napuni 3 godine i počne puno više govoriti, obično se počne graditi potpuno novi odnos tata-dijete. Kod mojih je bilo tako - kad je stariji napunio 3, a mlađi 2 (on je puno ranije počeo komunicirati riječima), kad su se riješili pelena i mogli van bez mene, za mm-a je nastupilo novo razdoblje uživanja u očinstvu, a za mene isto raj - odmor! Doduše, mm je znao djecu (po jednog) odvesti 1x dnevno sa sobom k svojoj mami i dok su bili manji, pa bi baka imala veselje, a ja odmor, ali sam se počeo puno više baviti djecom tek kad su postali samostalniji i mogli na igralište/bilo kamo bez kolica i torbe. Možda je bitno i to što tada prestaju biti tako očajno vezani za mamu (iako moji nisu imali "samo mama" fazu ili nije tak dugo trajalo da bih se dobro sjećala). Često je prekretnica dob kad klinci počnu jurcati za loptom i kužiti kako to ide. Nema veze je li muško ili žensko dijete u pitanju, lopta je u ovoj dobi zakon.

----------


## sara10

Hvala alkemičar. Vjerujem, tj. znam da će mm i dalje biti takav jer ovo je dijete toliko čekano i željeno što se vidi iz mog potpisa (vjerovatno će biti jedino dijete), a mm nije imao neki odnos sa svojim pokojnim ocem i često mi je i prije trudnoće govorio da ako bude imao sina da želi s njim izgradit lijep odnos kakav on nikad nije imao sa svojim ocem. A i takav je karakter, obiteljski je tip, vezan je za kuću, obitelj.

----------


## lavko

Evo moj se muž mrvicu popravio nakon "samo" godine dana. Sad se više ne krfamo tako puno, a i drugačije doživljava malu, i vjerujem da će biti promjena kako bude rasla, jer sad joj planira urediti sobicu, pa nabaviti štotšta..jest da se ne bavi s njom puno, mislim da će mu trebati još koja godima.

----------


## meri11

Cure kako je kod vas? ..oduvijek sam bila zvrk... sad festa vamo pa svirka tamo...ali otkad san rodila zivot mi se skroz promjenio, a njegov je ostao isti...sad cesto noci provodim sama s bebom..dok on gleda tekme i ispija 6 pivo u birtiji...ne znam jel normalno sto sam ljuta na njega zbog toga...fali mi bar dio mog zivota ..makar nesto ..beba ima 6 mj a dosad sam je ostavila s njim 2 puta, i oba puta me docekao ljuti muz i uplakano dijete...

----------


## nanimira

Lavko, bit će bolje  :Smile: 

Moj muž sad nema vremena za ništa, radi,dođe doma radi, evo i sad sjedi i radi..tako nam je grah pao trenutno..ja krepavam od umorna i nakon možda 2 mjeseca sam danas imala vremena sama odspavat 2 sata popodne dok je on bio s malenom..s tim da je ona sad u dobi letenja,penjanja a još uvijek dovoljno nestabilna da taj čas ljosne. S njom sam cijeli dan i teško mi je, često mi se vrti u glavi od umora, ali guramo..baš ovo što Peterlin kaže i ja mislim-kad počnu govorit stvari postaju lakše.

----------


## nanimira

> Cure kako je kod vas? ..oduvijek sam bila zvrk... sad festa vamo pa svirka tamo...ali otkad san rodila zivot mi se skroz promjenio, a njegov je ostao isti...sad cesto noci provodim sama s bebom..dok on gleda tekme i ispija 6 pivo u birtiji...ne znam jel normalno sto sam ljuta na njega zbog toga...fali mi bar dio mog zivota ..makar nesto ..beba ima 6 mj a dosad sam je ostavila s njim 2 puta, i oba puta me docekao ljuti muz i uplakano dijete...


Ima nas još.,.i meni se čini da se njemu život nije nimalo promjenio a meni skoz naglavačke... on radi, putuje,komunicira s ljudima,usavršava se, čak mi se čini da ima više vremena za sebe, a ja krepavam...zadnje 3 godine nisam pročitala 1 knjigu normalno, bila 2x kod frizera da bi se na kraju ošišala na kratko jer nisam imala vremena ni brinut o kosi kak spada, na pive i ine ne idem, frendice su me zaboravile, čak i kad se dogovorimo za nešto ja obično odustanem što zbog umora, što zbog male, u kući mi je kaos, u glavi mi je kaos...ma nema gdje nije...i da, žalim se i teško mi je..  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Ima nas još.,.i meni se čini da se njemu život nije nimalo promjenio a meni skoz naglavačke... on radi, putuje,komunicira s ljudima,usavršava se, čak mi se čini da ima više vremena za sebe, a ja krepavam...zadnje 3 godine nisam pročitala 1 knjigu normalno, bila 2x kod frizera da bi se na kraju ošišala na kratko jer nisam imala vremena ni brinut o kosi kak spada, na pive i ine ne idem, frendice su me zaboravile, čak i kad se dogovorimo za nešto ja obično odustanem što zbog umora, što zbog male, u kući mi je kaos, u glavi mi je kaos...ma nema gdje nije...i da, žalim se i teško mi je..


*nanimira* zadnje 3 godine ??  :Shock: 

Pa koliko imaš djece, koliko su stari. To mi je stvarno predugo razdoblje.

----------


## lavko

E valjda nam je svima ista kaša, osim sretnica čiji muževi sudjeluju u odgoju..moj sudjeluje utoliko što je preuzme ponekad, ali to je vrlo rijetko i tad obično strepim kako će završit. Da ne pričam da se on čudom čudi kako nisam skockana, pofarbana, mršava, pa što radim po cijele dane! 
Nekako imam osjećaj da bi svi imali manekenku za po vani, domaćicu za po doma, i tako dalje...

----------


## nanimira

Imam jednu kćer od još malo 2 godine koju nema tko čuvati osim mene, a čudom puna nas kuća al nitko ne želi (kao da se boje, uvijek imaju drugih obaveza a ako ju čuvaju to je cca 20 min...).  :Smile:  Stalno sam s njom,ali stalno, 24 sata dnevno..sve je na meni. Ne ide u vrtić, nema gdje a i da ima pitaj boga kad bi upala, a nas dvije cijeli dan "kemijamo". Dani mi redom izgledaju ovako: noćna buđenja i cicanja od 2 do 3 puta, ujutro dizanje u 7, pa pije čaj ili mlijeko i gleda malo crtani dok ja obavim wc itd. doručak pa šetnja, podnevno spavanje, ručak, igranje vani skoro do mraka (imamo dvorište, ograđeno i maksimalno sigurno ali ju svejedno treba pazit jer nema gdje se ne penje, skače, navlači pse, tralala...) i onda večera,spremanje za spavanje i ako imam sreće zaspi oko 21h a tek tad ja imam vremena za sebe, a to se obično svodi na pranje suđa,spremanje veša i pospremanje igračaka. I kad to sve obavim doslovno se onesvijestim u krevet i idemo sve ponovno... Iskreno, nikad za sebe nisam mislila da ću biti "stay at home" mama i jako mi teško to sve pada (kao da ih imam 16 hehe) ali kažem, guram nekako... Najviše me muči što taman uhodamo rutinu i ond aju ona nenamjerno promijeni ( bilo da se radi o spavanju, jedenju itd. ) pa se moram ponovno organizirat. Muž uskoči kad može, on puno radi...

----------


## Lili75

Joj nanimira mislim da bi muz morao ipak cesce uletit pricuvat svoje dijete i tebi omogucit da se malo odmoris. Ovo mi zv uci stvarno prezahtjevno.
da ne mozes otic ni osisat se procitat knjigu bilo sto za sebe napravit.

a zasto kazes 3 godine ako dijete ima 2 godine?

----------


## nanimira

U trudnoći sam bila "ajd bok mozak".  :Smile:  a prije toga putovala, upisala doktorski studij, započela svoj posao...

----------


## Lili75

A da potrazis posao i date dijete u vrtic ili nekome na cuvanje mislim steta tolikog uloga u skolovanje. A i da se pomalo vratis u normalu.

----------


## sirius

Da, ti moras odluciti sto zelis. Pa ce se i stvari posloziti. 
Ako zelis biti " mama kod kuce" budi. Kada pozelis dio vremena raditi , odluci , i slozi rutinu u skladu sa zeljama.

----------


## nanimira

Pa i jesam odlučila ostati doma jer je bilo i potrebno a i nastavit tamo gdje sam stala bi značilo stvarno mnogo odricanja i iscrpljenosti, to si nisam htjela raditi. M. se sad pruža prilika da konačno dobije ono za što je radio zadnjih 10 godina i stvarno mu želim u tome pomoći. A mala ne pokazuje baš interes za drugu djecu ili druženja ( što je normalno za njezinu dob) pa mi vrtić nije ni bio neka pretjerana opcija. No, sad kad je malo starija ipak obraća pažnju i na tatu pa se nadam da će uskoro vrijeme kad će njih dvoje moći otići sami na par sati da ja ne radim ništa  :Smile: 

Evo, jučer su bili i bilo im (i meni)je super  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Čitam nanimirine postove i sad sam ja tu...postaje sve napornije. Ona pomalo hoda, ali nestabilno, moram trčati za njom, još sam doma, na rodiljnom, pa stižem koliko toliko...a muž živi svojim starim životom..dok ja u sebi nakupljam frustraciju i bijes na njega, jer ne dijelimo skoro pa ništa.
Na kraju sam odlučila otići bračnom savjetniku jer s mužem ne mogu iskomunicirati što trebam da se ne pokoljemo.

----------


## Rhiannon

Za sada je divan. Brizan, pazljiv, njezan, voli sve oko male  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka7

Drage mame, baš mi je drago što sam naletila na ovu temu jer provodim istraživanje o tome kako se očevi prilagode na to da su tate opet ili pak prvi put.
Studentica sam psihologije i ovo je ujedno  moja tema diplomskog rada. Trebam vašu pomoć jer mi je stvarno teško naći očeve da ispune upitnik. 
Jako bih vam bila zahvalna kad biste potakle vaše partnere da ga ispune (trebaju mi tate koji imaju bebe od 1mj. do 1g.)
Evo i linka: https://goo.gl/forms/voAJ2Fg4qOsm6pzj2 

Puno hvala svima koji pomognu, puno znači.
Ako vas zanimaju rezultati slobodno me kontaktirajte!  :Smile:

----------


## Bam Bee

Muž ima dobar odnos s djetetom. Presvlači ga, igra se s njim, ne uspavljuje ga i ne hrani, jer ja dojim. Međutim, ljubomoran je na moj odnos s djetetom. Ne zapostavljam ga i, iako su na mene pale sve obaveze u kući, redovito imamo odnose, ali on svejedno traži načine da i dalje bude centar mog svijeta, a sada je tu dijete i on neprestano smišlja načine da mi podmetne klipove po noge... Najprije smo se posvađali, jer sam ga izostavila iz uređenja jednog kutka kuće. Onda mi je predbacio da ni ja ništa ne radim, a zatim da ja njemu to predbacujem. Potpuno je pogubljen. Dijete ima skok u razvoju i puno cica, s obzirom na to da muž želi da i šira familija viđa dijete idemo po gostima i ja sam već na rubu snaga. Nemamo pomoć u kući, a sve bi bilo ljepše da muž ima makar malo razumijevanja. U svađi sam mu rekla (jer više nisam mogla slušati kvocanje) da onda on nahrani dijete, da ja više neću dojiti kad se više ne uvažava ništa što predložim ili učinim. Naravno da tako nešto nisam mislila. Zamolila sam ga da popravi grijanje da meni i bebi ne bude hladno tijekom jutra, a on je cijelu tu večer meni predbacivao da sam rekla da me baš briga za dijete i da ga neću hraniti (u međuvremenu sam još triput dojila dijete i on je to vidio). Jako smo se posvađali i ja sam se jako rasplakala, jer to nije prvi put da mi predbacuje da sam loša majka, jer po njemu sve krivo radim: krivo se igram s bebom, krivo je oblačim, krivo joj se obraćam... Ispada da mrzim svoju bebu. Moram li napominjati kakve osjećaje ustvari gajim prema njoj?! Sve te svađe odvijaju se ispred bebe. Do sada sam cijelo vrijeme štitila muža zbog toga što je prema bebi dobar, ali sad me strah i razvoda, jer mi on u slučaju razvoda prijeti oduzimanjem bebe i da će svima ispričati da sam grozna majka. A mene je strah čak i toga da beba dio vremena u slučaju razvoda bude s njim dok ja nisam prisutna, jer ne vjerujem da bi se on uspio kontrolirati u slučaju da je živčan i bojim se da onako kako mene emotivno uništava, da će to činiti i bebi. 

Volim to dijete više od života i sigurna sam da bi u slučaju da ga izgubim od mene ostala samo ljuštura. Ujedno osjećam strašan strah i krivnju, jer ne znam kako živjeti s nekim tko mi tako prijeti i laže u vezi djeteta, govori da sam loša majka i tjera me u kut iz kojeg nema izlaza.

Jako sam nesretna, svi kažu da su to hormoni i da će proći, ali meni je svaki dan sve neizvjesniji u takvim obiteljskim odnosima. Može li muž koji toliko laže o majci svoje bebe uopće voljeti i tu bebu ili je sve predstava?

----------


## jelena.O

je znaju oni prevesti kak njima paše

----------

